# walleye fishing from a guides point of view



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

hey all you fishing buddys. a guides job isnt a job in my way of thinking,hell its a way to get to fish for free lol.the problem is we get hardcore fishermen that wont listen to thier guides.what i have learned is that no 2 lakes or rivers are the same.what will work in one lake is not allways what will work in another lake or river. so we get fishermen who dont listen to the guide that know the lake or river and then complain that theres no fish there. my advice is for what its worth is to listen to your guide,and if you see an area that looks good try it! the guide know the regular places where the fish hang out but he doesnt know all the places.fish change from place to place with weather patterns and water temperature. any guide worth his salt or the boots on his feet wont claim to know it all. walleye fishing can be very hard to do with heavy rods. ive seen so many fishermen come with heavy rods and i ask them what the hell you gonna fish for?walleye is the most common answer.so many fishermen have went away with little or nothing do to the heavy action rods.you cant feel walleye on heavy action rods!!!!. walleye dont hit and run as pike do.they just tap the hook and with heavy action rods you will not and i repeat you will not feel them! even the big ones just tap the hook,it rarely hit and run.many times i have loaned my guests my little ole cheap 28 buck pole and they had a great time and got lots of fish.ok ok so im cheap! but it works!so if your fishing with heavy action rods dont blame your guide he might whip out his cheap pole and pull in tons of em.take care great fishing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You bring up some good points there. But I will say I have yet to have a guide that was worth listening to. Now I have only had a few (less then 5) but have had some of the worst ones out there. The one that stands out in my mind is one we had up on LOTW. We were supost to have someone who actually was famed for the lake. But we ended up with a no nothing. The guy only knew his way around the lake and that was about it. We were up there for musky fishing and we ended up spending half the day looking for walleyes so he could make sore lunch. If the guy would have actually knew what he was doing insted of guessing all the time things would have gone better. One guide that was well worth having was a guy who does some cat fishing on the red river. He knew what to look for and what equipment and bait to use. Though it was siimple on what we did, he was well worth having. If you end up getting someone who knows whats going on and patterns then yes you should listen to him. But if the guy does not know his head from his a$$ then what good is he? Oh and remember it is custumary in the event of getting lost, stranded, or in paril while out with a guide, eat the guide first :lol: :beer:


----------



## fishman (Oct 29, 2006)

your absolutely right mr invector sir theres allways some out there that just dont give a dam. :beer:


----------

